Ask HN: What are other awesome games like 2048? - symbolepro
======
detaro
Simon Tatham's Portable Puzzle Collection has some nice ones, but more
puzzle-y than 2048:
[https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/](https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/)

------
DanBC
Subara City is nice:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kuwaki.sub...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kuwaki.subaracity)

------
johncoltrane
You can't go wrong with
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.frenchguys...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.frenchguys.twenty)

